# New York, New York



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/1691515/tags/Statue Of Liberty

*Web sites:
1) http://www.newyork.com
2) http://www.aviewoncities.com/nyc.htm
3) http://wirednewyork.com
4) http://www.nycgo.com
5) http://www.newnetherlandinstitute.org*

*New York threads on SSC:*
1) *New York, New York!!!* by *desertpunk*
2) *New York City | Subway* by *Gmack100*
3) *NEW YORK | Projects & Construction* by *Krull*
4) *Old Pics New York City!* by *The Messiah*
5) *New York • Manhattan - USA* by *TmanNYC*
6) *Welcome to New York City!* by *desertpunk*
7) *Unbuilt New York* by *desertpunk*









> *New York City is almost like several cities in one, with many divisions among the millions of people who call it home. Perhaps the most noticeable of these divisions: New York City's five boroughs. The Bronx, Brooklyn, Manhattan, Queens, and Staten Island, are each a smaller government entity within the city's broader system of government. Each has its own borough president and limited governing powers, plus its own culture and reputation, and each overlaps with a county of New York State and has its own district attorney.*
> 
> Why is this? How did these five boroughs come to be?
> 
> ...











http://m.123rf.com/photos-images/manhattan map.html



> *The New York metropolitan area*, also known as Metropolitan New York, Greater New York, or the Tri-State area, is the most populous metropolitan area in the United States and is also one of the most populous in the world. The metropolitan area is defined by the U.S. Office of Management and Budget as the New York-Northern New Jersey-Long Island, New York-New Jersey-Pennsylvania Metropolitan Statistical Area (MSA), with a population of 18,897,109 as of the 2010 census.[1] (roughly 1 in 16 Americans) as of 2010. The MSA is further subdivided into four metropolitan divisions. The 23-county metropolitan area includes ten counties in New York State (those coinciding with the five boroughs of New York City, the two counties of Long Island, and three counties in the lower Hudson Valley); 12 counties in Northern and Central New Jersey; and one county in northeastern Pennsylvania. The largest urbanized area in the United States is at the heart of the metropolitan area, the New York–Newark, NY–NJ–CT Urbanized Area (*estimated to have a population of 18,319,939 as of 2008*). The region also serves as the heart of the Northeast megalopolis.
> 
> Continue reading >> http://familypedia.wikia.com/wiki/New_York_metropolitan_area











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_metropolitan_area









http://timsklyarov.com/new-york-city-aerial/









http://urbanpeek.com/2013/06/13/aerial-tilt-shifts-of-new-york-city-by-tim-sklyarov/









http://timsklyarov.com/new-york-city-aerial/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Manhattan Island* by *Ken Yuel* on flickr



> *Manhattan* is the towering center of New York City, the smallest borough by area but its most populous and one of the world's most vibrant, bustling placess the towering center of New York City, the smallest borough by area but its most populous and one of the world's most vibrant, bustling places
> 
> When most people think of New York City, they picture Manhattan, with its towering skyscrapers, glittering Broadway theater marquees and surging crowds of businesspeople racing to important meetings. Among New York’s five boroughs, Manhattan has the smallest footprint (23 square miles), and the highest population density. The island is home to more than 1.6 million people; commuters and visitors usually outnumber the residents. In the early 17th century, Dutch colonists established a shipping port on the island’s southernmost tip. Fueled by commerce and immigration, the city expanded northward following a grid of streets and avenues that flow around gorgeous Central Park. Manhattan remains the heart of New York and is, arguably, the cultural and commercial center of the world.
> 
> Continue reading >> http://www.newyork.com/articles/neighborhoods/manhattan-90404/


*Manhattan*








http://www.osul.com.br/numero-de-brasileiros-se-mudando-para-o-exterior-e-cada-vez-maior/









https://www.newark.rutgers.edu/news...-blame-bedrock-its-location-location-location









http://1cadernovermelho.blogspot.hr/2006_08_01_archive.html?m=1


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Short history of New York*



> *1524*
> Explorer Giovanni da Verrazzano, commissioned by the King of France, sailed to the New World, and into what is now New York Harbor; probably accompanied by Jacques Cartier.
> 
> Source >> http://www.iloveny.com/things-to-do/history/timeline/#.V6gEPVVJ3qA


*Verrazzano-Narrows bridge at Verrazzano-Narrows*








http://www.koprufotograflari.com/p/en-uzun-100-asma-kopru.html?m=1



> *1609*
> After sailing to the New World on the Halve Maen, Henry Hudson explored the mighty river that would later be named for him. Samuel de Champlain explored the northeastern region of the area now called New York and discovered his namesake, Lake Champlain.
> 
> Source >> http://www.iloveny.com/things-to-do/history/timeline/#.V6gEPVVJ3qA





> *1624*
> The first Dutch settlement was established; for 40 years the Dutch ruled over the colony of New Netherland.
> Source >> http://www.iloveny.com/things-to-do/history/timeline/#.V6gEPVVJ3qA


*New Amsterdam*
First Dutch settlers embarked on todays Governor's Island. Some of them crossed to todays Brooklyn where they formed settlements Breukelen and Flatbush. Others crossed to today's Lower Manhattan where they founded Fort New Amsterdam around which the city of New Amsterdam emerged.








http://admin.xpatnation.com/this-upcoming-week-in-immigrant-history-july-11-17/



> *1664*
> The British army conquered the colony of New Netherland, which was then re-named New York, in honor of the Duke of York.
> Source >> http://www.iloveny.com/things-to-do/history/timeline/#.V6gNNlVJ3qB


*Peter Stuyvesant surrender city to British*
Peter Stuyvesant, the last governor of New Amsterdam was known as 'iron willing' man. When British navy sailed into New Amsterdam harbour, he was decisive to defend the city at all costs. But the residents plead him to surrender the city to British since they knew British will bombard it, which they didn't want. At that time, practice was that power which conquer place just overtake the goverment, leting citizens continue their normal life. Citizens of New Amsterdan knew that and they wanted to continue their normal lives under British goverment avoiding destruction and casualties. Peter Stuyvesant at the end agreed, surrendered city and moved to todays area of West Willage where he was allowed to continue living on his property to the end if his life. *New Amsterdam became New York.*








http://msciminohistoryclass.weebly.com/vts.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_Street#/media/File:Wall_Street_Sign_(1-9).jpg



> *Wall Street* is one of the world's most famous streets. Historically known as the center of New York's financial district, Wall Street is often associated with wealth and ambition in America.
> 
> *How It Got Its Name*
> After the Dutch purchased "New Amsterdam" from the Native Americans, a palisade was erected that formed the northern boundary of the new colony. The first "walls" along the street were basic plank fences, but as time passed and tensions grew, a stronger, taller wall was built in order to defend the colony against both the British and the American Indians tribes that still dominated the area. In 1685, after the original palissade was torn down and replaced with a new wall, a new street was created parallel with the wall, aptly named Wall Street. The British removed the defensive wall in 1699.
> ...


*Wall Street*








*La Bourse De New York, Wall Street* by *Réal Filion* on flickr









*New York City Wall Street panorama* by *Songquan Deng* on flickr









*Wall St.* by *ciocci* on flickr









*Lower Manhattan, Wall Street area* by *Diane Chehab* on flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

another great thread from you. kay:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

^Thanks YF, I'll try to update this one on regular basis..:cheers2:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Trinity Church as seen from Wall Street*








*Trinity Church* by *Ron Rothbart* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> *Trinity Church, located at Broadway and Wall Street, *is an active Episcopal church with a deep history. In 1697, a little over 70 years after the Dutch settled New York as a trading post known as New Amsterdam, Trinity Church was granted a charter by King William III of England. Since then, Trinity has been an integral part of New York City. Today, Trinity Church and St. Paul’s Chapel (just a few blocks north) are the cornerstones of Trinity Church Wall Street, a growing and vibrant Episcopal community.
> 
> *The present building is the third on the site,* consecrated in 1846 and designed by British-born architect Richard Upjohn in the 19th century Gothic Revival style. The first church was lost in New York’s Great Fire of 1776 and the second was demolished in 1839, at Upjohn’s suggestion, after heavy snowfall revealed structural problems. The current building is a registered National Historic Landmark.
> 
> Continue reading >> https://www.trinitywallstreet.org/about/trinitychurch


*Trinity Church as seen from Broadway*








*Trinity Church* by *Jon Dawson* on flickr









*Trinity Church in downtown Manhattan* by *Björn Hermans* on flickr


----------



## UrbanImpact (Jan 10, 2005)

Spotlight on midtown Manhattan. Another awesome sun rays casting on midtown Manhattan this evening. by javansg, on Flickr



















:banana:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Aerial view of Wall Street and Financial District








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_Street#/media/File:Lower_Manhattan_Aerial.JPG


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> *One Wall Street
> New York
> On the corner of Broadway*
> 
> ...


Just across the Trinity Church - *'One Wall Street'*








http://www.crainsnewyork.com/articl...0529963/bny-mellon-reach-585m-deal-to-sell-hq


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> In 1928, developer George Ohrstrom began amassing parcels of land so that he could realize his dream of building the world's tallest skyscraper. This commercial building was to be the headquarters for the Bank of Manhattan Trust Company and would be designed by H. Craig Severance, whose former partner William Van Alen was - at the same time - working on plans for the famed Chrysler Building.
> 
> *Even though 40 Wall Street lost its title as the Tallest Building in the World, it did indeed become known as "The Crown Jewel of Wall Street", and has long dominated the skyline in Manhattan's Financial District. *Its pyramid-shaped crown and gothic spire are easy to spot from various locations in New York and New Jersey.
> 
> ...


*40 Wall Street*








https://mobile.twitter.com/TVPC_Engineers/status/659383351795720192









*40 Wall Street* by *Can Pac Swire* on flickr









*40 Wall Street from the Water* by *ty law* on flickr









*Downtown Skyline* by *Martin Jones* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> *20 Exchange Place* is a 59 floor Art Deco building in New York City. Formerly known as the City Bank-Farmers Trust Building, it was built between 1930-1931, for the newly merged National City Bank of New York and the Farmers' Loan and Trust Company, a predecessor firms ofCitigroup.It is 741-foot (226 m) tall building, New York City's fourth tallest building at the time. It remained among the top ten tallest buildings in New York until 1970. Today, as the sixth tallest building in downtown Manhattan, and 27th tallest in New York City, it is still among the most prominent buildings in the city skyline.
> 
> Source >> http://amazingworldplaces.blogspot.hr/2009/11/20-exchange-place.html?m=1


*20 Exchange Place*








*NYC - Financial District* by *Wally Gobetz* on flickr









http://amazingworldplaces.blogspot.hr/2009/11/20-exchange-place.html?m=1









http://amazingworldplaces.blogspot.hr/2009/11/20-exchange-place.html?m=1


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Financial District skyline*








*40 Wall Street* by *ty law* on flickr









*Financial Buildings* by *ty law* on flickr









*Three Towers* by *ty law* on flickr









*Lower Manhattan at Night from the Manhattan Bridge, NYC II* by *Andrew Mace* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Manhattan Skyline* by *Andrew Meldrum* on flickr









*Towers of the Financial District* by *Jim Lambert* on flickr









*Downtown Manhattan* by *Karl Davison* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.history.com/topics/brooklyn-bridge



> *The Brooklyn Bridge*, built between 1869 and 1883, connects Manhattan with New York's most populous borough, Brooklyn. The bridge is one of the most famous and magnificent landmarks in New York City.
> 
> At the time of construction, Brooklyn - founded by Dutch settlers in the 17th century - was still an independent city. In fact it was even one of the country's largest cities. In 1898, fifteen years after the opening of the Brooklyn Bridge, Brooklyn citizens decided in a close vote to become a borough of New York.
> 
> ...











http://wirednewyork.com/bridges/brooklyn_bridge/









https://www.google.hr/url?sa=i&rct=...DzIjv4-sSdrm0CxIQCC9zr9g&ust=1470850591576170


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Bridge for sale* by *Jeffrey Johnson* on flickr









*Bicyclyst and Construction Workers on Brooklyn Bridge* by *Image Catalog* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Brooklyn Bridge* by *Benny Lu* on flickr









*Brooklyn Bridge* by *Daniel Gillaspia* on flickr









*Brooklyn Bridge* by *james dyson* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> *South Street Seaport* is a historic area in the New York City borough of Manhattan, centered where Fulton Street meets the East River, and adjacent to the Financial District. The Seaport is a designated historic district, and is distinct from the neighboring Financial District. It is part of Manhattan Community Board 1 in Lower Manhattan, and is bounded by the Financial District to the west, southwest, and north; the East River to the southeast; and Two Bridges to the northeast.
> 
> Continue reading >> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Street_Seaport


*Pier 17*








https://oldscrolls.wordpress.com/category/new-york-city/









*South Street Seaport, NYC-11* by *Lisa ***** on flickr









*pulling out from South Street Seaport* by *J J* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*South Street Seaport* by *Peter Boothe* on flickr









*NYC: South Street Seaport and Ambrose* by *Wally Gobetz* on flickr

View of Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges from South Street Seaport








*Brooklyn Bridge* by *Mauricio Fernandez* on flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Brooklyn*








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downtown_Brooklyn

Brooklyn waterfront








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Downtown_Brooklyn_from_New_York_Harbor.jpg>


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Aerial view of downtown Brooklyn








http://caminarbcn11-12t.blogspot.hr/2012/01/nueva-yorkmorfologia-natural-e-historia.html









http://thoughtmerchants.com/nyc-from-the-air/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...n-bursting-new-construction-article-1.1588168

Downtown Brooklyn








http://www.studenthandouts.com/geography/gallery/new-york-city-pics/brooklyn-pics/









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Joralemon_St_streetscape_Downtown_Brooklyn.jpg


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

> *The Williamsburgh Savings Bank Tower*, at 1 Hanson Place between Ashland Place and St. Felix Street in Brooklyn, New York City, is one of the borough's architectural icons. It was once the tallest building in the borough, at 37 stories and 512 feet (156 m) tall, but was surpassed in height by the Brooklyner, which was itself later surpassed. It is among the tallest four-sided clock towers in the world. The clock faces, 17 feet (5.2 m) in diameter, were the world's largest when they were installed. Since 2007–08, the building has been converted into luxury condominium apartments under the name 1 Hanson Place.
> 
> Source >> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Williamsburgh_Savings_Bank_Tower















> *The ‘Willie’* was built by the architectural firm Halsey, McCormack and Helmer from 1927-1929. It is 512 feet tall, and can be seen from Brooklyn housetops as far away as Bay Ridge and Dyker Heights. It is the tallest building in Brooklyn and one of the two tallest buildings on Long Island. Its four-faced clock was the largest in the world in 1929, and held the title until 1962, when it was surpassed by the clocks on the Allen Bradley Building in Milwaukee. The ground-floor banking room boasts a 63-foot ceiling, and windows overlooking Hanson Place are 40 feet high.
> 
> The crowning dome was built as a homage to the other Brooklyn Williamsburgh Bank building, on Broadway in Williamsburg (the bank has an h, the neighborhood does not). Since 1987, the two buildings have been a part of the Republic National Bank and subsequently, the Hong Kong Shanghai Banking Corporation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.brownstoner.com/history/bars-brooklyn-past-brooklyn-inn/



> Seems like every bar these days is decked out to appear as though you stepped into a 19th century saloon. With their moustaches, suspenders and bespoke tweeds, even the bartenders get into the act. Drinks seem to take 20 minutes to make, given that the juices are freshly pressed and mint muddled to order. All ice cubes possess precise 90 degree angles. And this is no doubt fun. But sometimes, you just want beer, a simple bourbon or a vodka-soda-lime. And you want it fast and without pretense in a place that is fully comfortable in its skin. For those times, pretty much the only place that will do is the Brooklyn Inn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.brownstoner.com/history/bars-brooklyn-past-brooklyn-inn/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

A boozy tour of Brooklyn's best cocktail bars


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Prospect_Park_(Brooklyn),_2.JPG



> *Prospect Park* is a 585-acre (237 hectare)[4] public park in the New York City borough of Brooklyn, and the largest public park in Brooklyn. The park is situated between the neighborhoods of Park Slope, Prospect Lefferts Gardens, Ditmas Park and Windsor Terrace, as well as Flatbush Avenue, Grand Army Plaza and the Brooklyn Botanic Garden. Prospect Park is run and operated by the Prospect Park Alliance and New York City Department of Parks and Recreation. It is part of the Brooklyn-Queens Greenway.
> 
> Prospect Park was designed by Frederick Law Olmsted and Calvert Vaux after their completion of Manhattan's Central Park. Main attractions of the park include the 90-acre (36 ha) Long Meadow; the Picnic House; Litchfield Villa, the pre-existing home of Edwin Clark Litchfield, an early developer of the neighborhood and a former owner of a southern section of the Park;[5] Prospect Park Zoo; a large nature conservancy managed by the Wildlife Conservation Society; The Boathouse, housing a visitors center and the first urban Audubon Center;[6] Brooklyn's only lake, covering 60 acres (24 ha); the Prospect Park Bandshell that hosts free outdoor concerts in the summertime. The park also has sports facilities including seven baseball fields in the Long Meadow, and the Prospect Park Tennis Center, basketball courts, baseball fields, soccer fields, and the New York Pétanque Club in the Parade Ground. There is also a private Society of Friends cemetery on Quaker Hill near the ball fields, where actor Montgomery Clift is interred.[7]
> 
> Source >> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prospect_Park_(Brooklyn)











http://ny.curbed.com/2013/8/7/10210902/25-little-known-facts-about-olmsted-vauxs-masterpiece









http://www.mappery.com/prospect-park-map









http://nythroughthelens.com/post/134756242055/new-york-city-autumn-prospect-park-brooklyn









http://travel.rambler.ru/guide/north_america/usa/poi/42989/









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Brooklyn_View_from_Prospect_Park.JPG


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Coney Island Beach








https://www.theodysseyonline.com/24-reasons-brooklyn-best-borough


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ivan! :cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Staten Island beach with Verrazano-Narrows bridge, Brooklyn and Manhattan in the background.








http://www.siparent.com/staten-island-beaches/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

http://www.visitstatenisland.com/parks/



> With over 170 parks, it's no wonder that Staten Island is called "The Greenest Borough". There are more than 12,300 acres of protected parkland - that's more than one third of the Island's total land mass! For sheer variety, our parks cannot be beat. There is ice skating at Clove Lakes, and swimming at South Beach. Go horseback riding at Clay Pit Ponds State Park or bird watching at Mount Loretto Nature Preserve. Traditional parks with playgrounds and ball fields are complemented by vast forests and passive parkland. Just minutes from Manhattan, Staten Island's rustic retreats have something for everyone!
> 
> Source >> http://www.visitstatenisland.com/parks/





> Since 1906, the Staten Island Ferry has been transporting commuters, sightseers, and visitors between Staten Island and Manhattan. Passing by the Statue of Liberty and Governors Island, the 25-minute FREE trip provides riders with postcard-perfect views of New York City’s greatest landmarks.
> 
> Every day, over 65,000 people ride the Staten Island Ferry, and each year more than 1.5 million tourists take the trip, making the Ferry the third most visited attraction in New York City. A fleet of eight boats makes the rounds every day, rain or shine, so there’s always a boat ready to take you across the Harbor. From the St. George Ferry Terminal, it is easy to connect to buses, trains, and taxis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Lol, I coincidentaly found this pictures which show rendering of somekind of flood gate separating upper and lower Hudson bay betwwen Brooklyn and Staten Island and I found it worth posting:



> *The massive flood barrier 'that could have saved' New York from Hurricane Sandy*
> 
> NEW YORK — The vast destruction wreaked by the superstorm-driven flood surge in New York City this week could have been prevented with a sea barrier of the type that protects major cities in Europe, some scientists and engineers say. The multibillion-dollar price tag of such a project has been a hindrance, but it may appear more of an option now.
> 
> ...











https://fd.nl/cookiewall?target=/morgen/1143773/smart-polderen-om-de-wereldsteden-droog-te-houden









http://news.nationalpost.com/news/t...ould-have-saved-new-york-from-hurricane-sandy


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Winter view from Staten Island:








http://dailynewsdigital.com/staten-island-ny/


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

*Icy New York*









http://www.newsweek.com/node/244799









http://m.huffpost.com/uk/entry/6750640









http://animalnewyork.com/2015/iced-touring-manhattans-frozen-zones-helicopter/









http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/new-york-m...ce-hudson-east-rivers-freeze-pictures-1489441


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

https://twitter.com/nyconly/status/560670960143966209?lang=eu









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...erian-Express-NYC-winter-storm-sweeps-in.html









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...erian-Express-NYC-winter-storm-sweeps-in.html









http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...erian-Express-NYC-winter-storm-sweeps-in.html


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

G. Washington bridge snow panorama








HI-RES


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about New York City :cheers:


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Deep Freeze by Matt Burke, on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

New York City Manhattan Central Park in winter by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


New York City Manhattan Central Park panorama in winter by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Ivan the Immigrant (May 20, 2014)

Winter in Central Park by Michael Bleyzer, on Flickr


Central Park Winter Twilight by Jeff Friedkin, on Flickr


----------

